# Silvia v3 wand on gaggia classic



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Just in case anyone's interested, I'm going to be fitting a Silvia mk3 steam wand onto my classic in the next week or two based on what amb did here: http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machinemods/493137

I'm thinking about then doing the anti-burn conversion too (from here).

I'm ordering the wand from espressoparts in the US so it might take a while to get here but I'll post some pictures of the process in case anyone else wants to give it a go.

Sent from my ICS Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

That's really cool - keep us updated with your progress - i'll be waiting with baited breath!

Been looking into this myself recently.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would imagine he has finished the mod by now....


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

D'oh!

13 char


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

roaringboy said:


> That's really cool - keep us updated with your progress - i'll be waiting with baited breath!
> 
> Been looking into this myself recently.


i fitted the V3 wand recently really impressed with it theres some fitting instructions and a part list here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18743-Gaggia-classic-V3-steam-wand-upgrade-parts-%A335-from-uk


----------

